# Poorly 'Big pig'



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor Mr 'big pig'  He's almost 8 years old now and has been looking his age more and more over the last month or so. Still eating and barging his girls out of the way to get into the bowl at veggie time and his weight has stayed pretty steady (although he has lost weight since I actually worked out the amounts of pellets they should be getting. He had a suspected UTI back in March and was pretty hefty then )
In the mornings they are usually all snuggled up in the wooden hidey house but in the evenings they are ready and waiting for veggies. Last night and then again tonight he was laid in the hay tray, spread out on his side.When he saw me he tried and failed to get up, I had to lift him and pop him upright poor boy.
I'll be taking him into the practice where I work in the morning for a thorough check over with one of our exotic vets and will check him again before bed, just worried about my little old guy.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Seemed wrong to thank such a sad post.

My heart and prayers are with you, and your "big piggy".


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you!
It's silly because I know he's an old man and in theory I know that there may not be much we can do for him (although I'm willing to nurse him) but when they're my pets I go to pieces!
Just got to try not to cry in front of everyone at work tomorrow


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

:crying: We found an abdominal mass on ultrasound and when he was laid flat on his side it was palpable. I feel guilty that I didn't notice it before today but I also don't think it was operable.
He was a sad piggy this morning when I got up and because of that we decided to let him go, I cried buckets in front of everyone-colleagues and clients despite my best attempts.
Sleep well Mr Big pig, I promise to look after your girls for you xxx


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this bad news. They get their little paws around your heart and never let go. You are in my prayers. (He doesn't need them - heaven is a walk-in for all animals).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

What a fantastic age! I'm sorry he's gone well done for recognising he wasn't well so soon and taking away his pain  it's never easy to say good bye


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry for your loss 
sleep tight big pig


----------

